# Felipe Gregorio Icon Groucho Cigar Review - Well...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

IMHO this could be the prototype for the average cigar. Not that attractive, but probably Felipe was trying for the rustic appearance of an Icon. N...

Read the full review here: Felipe Gregorio Icon Groucho Cigar Review - Well...


----------

